# Arrow Storage



## SBC123 (Feb 5, 2015)

Clean, I need to do something like this.


----------



## edmackey (Aug 21, 2019)

thanks ...this gave me a few ideas ...I have a lot of small pvc pipes that I can cut up into 16" lengths and store in a container...lowes pail to start


----------



## tryn2hunt (Aug 29, 2018)

Any estimation on how many arrows your set up will hold? It looks like there is plenty of room for 2 or 3 dozen.


----------



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

tryn2hunt said:


> Any estimation on how many arrows your set up will hold? It looks like there is plenty of room for 2 or 3 dozen.


There are 336 open squares. I put one bare shaft in each slot in some rows, separated by brand and spine. The fletched I spaced every other open square, but even Blazer vanes will hit if you're not careful.


----------



## 340bull (Jul 17, 2019)

Very handy!


----------



## DadOf3Girls (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks for all the info. Made 1 for myself, not as much curb appeal for mine, but does the job.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

How big are the holes? Big enough for 27/64" arrows? I used a light Louvre cover from the hardware store on a 5gal bucket to hold arrows while vanes are drying. It's 32" x 48" and cost only $13.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## WesleyM (Jul 8, 2019)

That looks pretty cool, I'm going to try and make one for myself.


----------



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

roosclan said:


> How big are the holes? Big enough for 27/64" arrows? I used a light Louvre cover from the hardware store on a 5gal bucket to hold arrows while vanes are drying. It's 32" x 48" and cost only $13.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Holes are 3/8" X 3/8"


----------



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

DadOf3Girls said:


> Thanks for all the info. Made 1 for myself, not as much curb appeal for mine, but does the job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to me. I wasn't trying for curb appeal, just used what scrap wood I had leftover from other projects. If I had thicker boards on hand, I would've used them, as I was afraid what I did have wouldn't be sturdy enough. I had to predrill the screw holes connecting the boards, because just screwing them in split the board ends, and the screws I used (hidden by the legs) were low profile #6 torx head cabinet screws. I used roofing nails to secure the grates, as I had them and the nail heads were big enough. I used a brad nailer to attach the legs, as the pine outside corner molding also split when trying to use screws.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

ron2714 said:


> Holes are 3/8" X 3/8"


So, not big enough for fat arrows. Got it.


----------



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

roosclan said:


> So, not big enough for fat arrows. Got it.


Went to Amazon to get another set to build another one for a friend, and saw these. These are .59" (59/100), but at $8.00 for 2 panels, it would be $24.00 to build a rack of the same size. https://www.amazon.com/Isolate-Divider-Bottom-Filter-Aquarium/dp/B077G8RZLB/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=Grid%2BIsolate%2BBoard%2BDivider%2BFish%2BTank&qid=1568561201&s=pet-supplies&sr=1-5&th=1


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

This is what I use:
https://www.menards.com/main/paint/...854959-c-7941.htm?searchTermToProduct=5177116

It has .5" squares, which fits basically anything, and at $13 for a 2' x 4' piece, quite affordable.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lefthanded (Dec 19, 2017)

I like this setup. I may try something similar. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wadestew (Sep 15, 2019)

wow, nicely done!


----------



## bheaven2 (Oct 25, 2013)

Clean and simple! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amyers0802 (Sep 8, 2019)

Great Idea. I am going to make one.

Aaron


----------



## mevans (Jul 14, 2016)

Great idea! I need to do something different with all of my arrows.


----------



## notoriousbog14 (Jul 5, 2013)

that arrow rack is nothing short of amazing


----------



## Searchlightw20 (Mar 10, 2019)

Im gonna build one of those this weekend


----------



## kstopp (Oct 2, 2019)

I like that much better than mine, mine is just individual holes drilled in wood and the arrows don't always line up perfectly


----------



## Taiz (Sep 12, 2016)

Slick setup much better than the box im currently using.


----------



## bbo12345 (Sep 27, 2019)

That looks pretty cool, this give me a few ideas.


----------



## malo (Jun 29, 2013)

Ya my plastic waste paper basket needs to be up graded. Good idea


----------



## Brycer (Mar 15, 2013)

Everytime my over stuffed arrow bucket comes into view, I think about this.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Put this together this afternoon. 12" x 24" and 18" tall. I used the egg crate louver lighting ceiling tile from the hardware store since the holes are big enough for 27 series arrows. We are a family of archers, so with myself, my 19y.o., 15y.o., 13y.o., 11y.o., and 8y.o., all having arrows, I needed something a little wider.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

roosclan said:


> Put this together this afternoon. 12" x 24" and 18" tall. I used the egg crate louver lighting ceiling tile from the hardware store since the holes are big enough for 27 series arrows. We are a family of archers, so with myself, my 19y.o., 15y.o., 13y.o., 11y.o., and 8y.o., all having arrows, I needed something a little wider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turned out nice!


----------



## SteveJo609 (Oct 7, 2019)

like
anything is better than the dreaded bucket


----------



## Sparta51 (Oct 8, 2019)

That looks nice, very well made


----------



## eldridgemc (Jul 9, 2013)

looks nice. well done


----------



## strut22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Tagged. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I need to look at the egg crate louver lighting panel. Would Lowes and or Home Depot have these?


----------



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

Lowes has them. They are back by the insulation/paneling area and not up in the lighting area as you would think. Ask a store clerk or look up on their website and they can tell exactly what row and bin.
I just built one myself not 3 days ago. Easy quarantine job. Takes about 1-2 hours if you take your time.


----------



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

Lowes has them. They are back by the insulation/paneling area and not up in the lighting area as you would think. Ask a store clerk or look up on their website and they can tell exactly what row and bin.
I just built one myself not 3 days ago. Easy quarantine job. Takes about 1-2 hours if you take your time.


----------



## Midwest-Archery (Apr 17, 2020)

Very nice. Might have to make one of these.


----------



## darkhorse777 (Mar 29, 2012)

I think I'm going to build one of these, this is another great idea!


----------



## AUBOWHUNTER (Dec 28, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## umpquah2odesign (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks nice. Tagged for future

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrightbe (May 12, 2020)

love it


----------



## Ncstewart (Sep 8, 2015)

Tagging for a rainy day project 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrHall (Nov 15, 2018)

Brilliant! I'm going to build one. All my arrows are in pails....


----------



## Tack622 (May 13, 2020)

Great idea, thanks for sharing

trevor


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice man looks similar to the one I did a few years ago pretty simple and I think they look sharp.


----------



## Clayphillips07 (May 16, 2020)

I love the idea, I wonder if tubes like small pvc would work too?


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Clayphillips07 said:


> I love the idea, I wonder if tubes like small pvc would work too?


Probably, but I think it would be more expensive than using the light Louvre panel.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

I hijacked the idea to use light fixture lens from another thread. Then mounted it to bow cabinet, made from a grandfather clock shipping crate.


----------



## LSUtiger2 (Apr 22, 2020)

this is very slick, i can see making a smaller one for transport even. thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## rjloa (Apr 8, 2019)

I had to jump on the band wagon and build one for the family. Thanks for sharing all the great ideas and photos. We are definitely going to get a lot of use out of this project.


----------



## JFin15 (Oct 11, 2019)

Pretty sweet 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DadOf3Girls (Dec 4, 2018)

These are awesome. Had some time and some extra pieces, so I built another. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

These are awesome. Thanks for sharing. Question is what are you guys using to cut the louver? Seems like it’s easy to break it. I’m thinking a dreamer tool? Thanks.


----------



## rjloa (Apr 8, 2019)

I used a reciprocating saw and cut louver in half. Then cleaned up edges with a angle grinder flapper wheel. 

Both worked great.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

FoggDogg said:


> These are awesome. Thanks for sharing. Question is what are you guys using to cut the louver? Seems like it’s easy to break it. I’m thinking a dreamer tool? Thanks.


The plastic was soft enough so I just used fiskars butcher shears. Any heavier scissors or even wire cutters would do it. I test cut a corner first to make sure the plastic wasn't too brittle to cut that way. The shears cut very close and didn't leave a burr.


----------



## Nnelson727 (May 6, 2013)

I like it, i might try to make a horizontal one and make an arrow box out of it with fewer grates.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I picked up the material yesterday to make one. Another small project to add to my list.


----------



## ira00019 (Apr 27, 2020)

Good Stuff:thumbs_up


----------



## GA_FL (May 19, 2020)

I need something like this


----------



## Jkmitch (Oct 8, 2018)

looks better than the displays at the store!


----------



## colin_co (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks great, love the organization


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

very simple but very cool, wish i would of come up it it. 
Ill have one soon.


----------



## Dart368 (Jul 30, 2016)

So I guess all of you DIY'ers bought up all the dividers as it is now "Unavailable" :smash: Oh well, off to the pet store I go. :car:


----------



## Dart368 (Jul 30, 2016)

Question for you, why did you use three on top and three on the bottom? Couldn't you just use one on top and one on bottom?


----------



## chme11l (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Tbays70 (Jun 23, 2018)

Great idea


----------



## Chewmodo (Apr 20, 2020)

That's awesome


----------



## pauly0721 (Mar 31, 2016)

Looks fantastic!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Dustoff707 (Jul 12, 2017)

I use pegboard, but had to drill the holes out to accept my 2215 shafts.


----------



## sbing (Jun 21, 2020)

Wow, really nice!

It look like you bought it 

Nice job


----------



## Ham Slam (Jun 5, 2008)

This is really slick


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Dart368 said:


> Question for you, why did you use three on top and three on the bottom? Couldn't you just use one on top and one on bottom?


I never thought of 3 and 3, but maybe it creates more of a tube like guide to make it easier for the shaft to hit the corresponding holes. I went with 1 and 1 and have to move the tip around a little to make sure it's in the right place. At $16 ea for a lens, I got 2 pcs the size I wanted from 1 lens. A little wiggle is worth the savings to me.


----------



## frog81 (Mar 7, 2018)

Some great work


----------



## daniel240 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice work! I am going to give this a try.


----------



## bigsky2 (May 21, 2020)

That is a great idea. Might have to do that myself.


----------



## lite7820 (Dec 25, 2019)

Very cool


----------



## nulldevice (Apr 11, 2018)

Great idea, and thanks for the link to Amazon. I used to do mine by drilling all the holes and this will save me a lot of time


----------



## Duramax01 (Jan 30, 2009)

Love the idea. Simple yet very effective.


----------



## dsj2 (Dec 29, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Legmaker (Jul 9, 2020)

I dig it


----------



## dam112004 (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice


----------



## kholding (Aug 8, 2016)

Going to have to order something like this soon.


----------



## BM54 (Jul 21, 2020)

super organized


----------



## Evon25PV (Jul 21, 2020)

wow, these look really sharp. Might have to follow suit. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mgorm16640 (Jul 22, 2020)

Great idea, ordering the grates right now.


----------



## tmharp03 (Jul 24, 2020)

these look awesome


----------



## The Baron (Jul 19, 2020)

Very slick! Sure beats the drawer full of arrows/shafts I have to rattle through now to find anything. lol


----------



## brettmuller (May 16, 2020)

Now that is a great idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coughlin (Jan 30, 2018)

Awesome idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmbv (Jul 22, 2020)

Cool idea thanks


----------



## Aihn (Sep 19, 2015)

This looks great; I need to add something like this to my list of projects.


----------



## BobaSethVincent (Jul 31, 2020)

another great idea! nicely done. But how am I ever going to get my shop done when I find all these extra projects, lol


----------



## Scarchery (Aug 9, 2020)

Ooo that's creative. Very clever.


----------



## Tbieberle42 (Aug 9, 2020)

Definitely going to make one of these. Thanks for the idea 👍


----------



## BGLASER (Aug 19, 2020)

Neat set up. I need to make one like this.


----------



## curoso99 (Aug 9, 2020)

Awesome little thing. My wife keeps telling me to clean up that section of the garage.


----------



## MWP330 (Dec 17, 2020)

Great idea!


----------



## PAhunter16 (Dec 10, 2020)

edmackey said:


> thanks ...this gave me a few ideas ...I have a lot of small pvc pipes that I can cut up into 16" lengths and store in a container...lowes pail to start


PVC idea is a good one


----------

